# apple tv n'est plus reconnu après MAJ



## dolbyEX (8 Septembre 2013)

bonjour a tous 


mon ATV2 était jailbreaker  , je viens de le mettre a jour pour ne plus qu'il soit JB , il a donc fait la MAJ , mais après redémarrage , il m'a affiché sur la TV , une grosse icone ronde avec une note de musique a l'intérieur et un cable , mini USB on dirait 

je l'ai donc branché a mon mac avec un cable mini USB , la diode avant clignote mais itunes ne le reconnait pas , il n'apparait nulle part 

que puis je faire ?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Larme (8 Septembre 2013)

iTunes est-il à jour ?


----------



## dolbyEX (8 Septembre 2013)

bonsoir 

oui j'ai la version 11.0.5


----------



## Powerdom (22 Septembre 2013)

J'ai exactement la même chose. Mon apple Tv n'est pas jailbreaké. Et en plus je ne possède pas de mini USB....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------




dolbyEX a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> oui j'ai la version 11.0.5



Ce n'est pas la dernière.


----------



## Ibiscus (22 Septembre 2013)

Moi c'est l'écran noir avec Apple TV 3, tout c'est bien passé sauf qu'en revenant après 1/2 heure, écran noir, mais j'entends un clock lorsque je touche les boutons de la télécommande.

Pour un branchement à l'ordonnateur en USB : Il me semble l'avoir déjà fait avec mon Apple TV *2* en utilisant un câble usb de mon appareil photo, mais là, sur l'*Apple TV3* je n'ai pas le câble avec l'embout extra plat et large. Aiiiiii !


----------



## Powerdom (22 Septembre 2013)

non, il n'est pas vendu avec. et l'apptv n'apparait pas sur iTunes comme elle devrait selon l'explication sur le site apple...


----------



## Ibiscus (22 Septembre 2013)

Bon c'est réglé pour moi, cela remarche : j'avais laissé l'apple TV3 tourner toute la nuit, au matin elle était en veille, elle s'était réveillée (clock dans la TV) lorsque j'ai touché la télécommande, mais toujours écran noir.
Je l'avais complètement débranchée pour voir le connecteur USB (que je n'ai pas),  je l'ai rebranchée et oh miracle elle a enfin remarché.
C'est quand même pas normal ! Je ne sais d'ailleurs pas si c'est l'absence secteur ou le débranchement de la fiche HDMI qui a été le plus efficace ! Donc fin d'alerte pour moi, je vais me procurer un cordon USB quand même pour le prochain épisode ))

Bonne chance pour les autres qui ont des problèmes (en passant : vous avez bien alimenté par le secteur votre Apple TV, le câble USB seul ne fourni pas l'énergie dans ce cas).


----------



## Ibiscus (24 Septembre 2013)

Du nouveau : Apple a retiré la première version de sa Mise à jour suite au problèmes rencontrés.
Ce matin elle la remise en ligne et oh surprise, mon Apple TV3 a demandé à faire une mise à jour avec cette nouvelle version.
Cette dernière MàJ c'est passé très rapidement et sans encombre.

Pour ceux qui n'arrivaient même pas à voir l'Apple TV sur iTunes, j'ai découvert qu'il existe une solution en passant leur Apple TV en mode DFU -Device Firmware Update- (le secteur branché, sur ta télécommande appuyer 7 secondes sur les deux touches du bas en même). Faire une recherche sur Google pour en savoir plus.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Septembre 2013)

Je viens de me rendre au sav apple rue blandan à Nancy. Ils ne vendent pas de câble micro USB. J'ai donc laissé mon apple Tv. Elle doit être prête demain. Par contre ils n'étaient même pas au courant qu'il y avait des soucis avec la mise à jour....


----------



## Ibiscus (25 Septembre 2013)

J'ai trouvé un câble Micro B USB 2.0 pour 10  à Darty zone d'Augny près de Metz. Comme cela je suis paré pour un nouvelle mauvaise nouvelle aventure avec les MàJ d'Apple qui pose souvent problème


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2013)

apple tv récupérée. impec.


----------

